# Mike O'hearn claims natural



## supreme666leader (Jul 27, 2021)

Always swears hes natural ... What do you think? I dont think i believe it. Videos and comments on his videos are very funny and entertaining.


----------



## bvs (Jul 27, 2021)

I dont believe it for a second


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 27, 2021)

Videos trying to prove hes natural or of others swearing he is are even funnier


----------



## CJ (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't even give it a millisecond of thought. I couldn't possibly care less.


----------



## Trump (Jul 27, 2021)

He looks great and looks like he spends a lot of time working out enhanced or not he has put the work in so who cares


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 27, 2021)

No one would've cared if he was natty or not until he decided to claim natty when it's obvious that he isn't. Then, quite a lot of people cared because he's a fraud. AFAIC he deserves to be ridiculed, and is routinely ridiculed.  

He's an insecure little bitch in my eyes. YVMV.


----------



## RISE (Jul 27, 2021)

This question has been asked for the last 2 decades.  Answer is still the same.  Noone knows.


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2021)

He might as well to prove that he doesnt lol. Imagine if he is and he started juicing?!?!?! fkin gainz brah


----------



## Send0 (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't think he's natty... at the same time I don't really care much.


----------



## eazy (Jul 27, 2021)

he's natural.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 27, 2021)

Its just too funny... Feel like ordering the shirt on his site that says natty to wear to the gym.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 28, 2021)

His supplement endorsements aside, I think he does a lot of good and seems to be an overall nice guy.  For example, he used to do a lot of USO related activities with the troops.

OTOH, I could care less if he is natural or enhanced.  I'd rather judge him by how he treated me if I were ever to meet him.


----------



## Send0 (Jul 28, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> His supplement endorsements aside, I think he does a lot of good and seems to be an overall nice guy.  For example, he used to do a lot of USO related activities with the troops.
> 
> OTOH, I could care less if he is natural or enhanced.  I'd rather judge him by how he treated me if I were ever to meet him.


Well, based on how he reacts on social media...  I'd say he's probably arrogant and douchey. I don't really care for the guy, but also don't care whether he's natty or enhanced.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 28, 2021)

Nothing worse then a guy who is enhanced but refuses to admit it. Personally he should own it if he is. I only know of him from seeing him train with CT fletcher in a video. IMO There is no way he is not. If he is he should give his dna and let them clone him..
BTW. As someone said. Either way he is in amazing shape enhanced or not. He has definitely put the work in.


----------



## Warteezy (Jul 28, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Always swears hes natural ... What do you think? I dont think i believe it. Videos and comments on his videos are very funny and entertaining.


He looks pretty natty to me


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2021)

If you're on gear and don't want to talk about it because you make money through your endorsements, cool. If you own a supplement company and pretend it's your overpriced garbage that made you big, not really cool. If you attack people who talk about how you're obviously on gear, I've got no respect for you.


----------



## Warteezy (Jul 28, 2021)

69nites said:


> If you're on gear and don't want to talk about it because you make money through your endorsements, cool. If you own a supplement company and pretend it's your overpriced garbage that made you big, not really cool. If you attack people who talk about how you're obviously on gear, I've got no respect for you.


I see nothing wrong with being on roids, it's the fact he probably talking about he might be misguiding people. if he is on gear but appearing natty, for example "hopes of A natty looking like a steroid user"none the less mike o heard seems natty too me that's all I got to say on yo comment, I agree though🤷


----------



## Warteezy (Jul 28, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Nothing worse then a guy who is enhanced but refuses to admit it. Personally he should own it if he is. I only know of him from seeing him train with CT fletcher in a video. IMO There is no way he is not. If he is he should give his dna and let them clone him..
> BTW. As someone said. Either way he is in amazing shape enhanced or not. He has definitely put the work in.


I been to fletchers gym y'all think he might be juicing? He had a heart attack recently


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2021)

Warteezy said:


> I see nothing wrong with being on roids, it's the fact he probably talking about he might be misguiding people. if he is on gear but appearing natty, for example "hopes of A natty looking like a steroid user"none the less mike o heard seems natty too me that's all I got to say on yo comment, I agree though🤷


There are zero people that have been bodybuilding their entire adult life who are bigger and leaner at 50 than they were at 30 and natural.

He probably wasn't natural in the 80s on American gladiator, much less now.


----------



## Warteezy (Jul 28, 2021)

69nites said:


> There are zero people that have been bodybuilding their entire adult life who are bigger and leaner at 50 than they were at 30 and natural.
> 
> He probably wasn't natural in the 80s on American gladiator, much less now.


That's true some dudes Testo declines around that age if your genes weak, I dunno Kali muscle did it and claims he natty G if anything I think he might take HGH


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 28, 2021)

I think I remember seeing a pic of him in high school weighing in at like 270. Comes from a family of specimen. I think his sister was an Olympian or something. I saw some one making these claims once before to play devils advocate. I do think there are some genetic freaks out there that would blow some peoples minds. Is he one? I think he might be just beyond natty. Who knows/cares…


----------



## Warteezy (Jul 28, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> I think I remember seeing a pic of him in high school weighing in at like 270. Comes from a family of specimen. I think his sister was an Olympian or something. I saw some one making these claims once before to play devils advocate. I do think there are some genetic freaks out there that would blow some peoples minds. Is he one? I think he might be just beyond natty. Who knows/cares…


He posted the flicks 📸 on his Snapchat because this was brought before he said he was natty though sometimes it's hard to believe like the other dude said who in da hell more ripped at 50 then 30 testosterone is the biggest influence in muscle, idk if he did use test on the gladiator at 30 he should be looking like how Arnold looking


----------



## flenser (Jul 28, 2021)

Don't know or care if he's on gear, but he sure sells the snake oil. Some would call that an essential service, separating fools from their money. Having been the fool once or twice (or dozens of times), I do resent the bastard : )


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 28, 2021)

I know when I competed in the worlds I had to have a signed statement that I was on HRT from my endocronologist and my bloodwork for a couple of years that was around the normal range.
You are allowed a certain percentage over the normal range (I think it is like 20%) to be classified as natural.
Many countries take their doctor with them during the event .. but remember, only the top 3 get tested.
My category had 39 competitors and the person that won was awarded their medal on the day, but later was disqualified and removed from his placing and the federation.
But who cares .. if you've won, you won . you keep the trophy and the glory.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't even know who Mike O'hearn is or what sport he is in if any.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I don't even know who Mike O'hearn is or what sport he is in if any.


He was titan on American gladiators back in the day. 

Just a 52 year old juiced up dude that pretends to be natural to sell garbage supplements to 14 year old kids that don't know any better.


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I don't even know who Mike O'hearn is or what sport he is in if any.


:fkinskanksface:


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I don't even know who Mike O'hearn is or what sport he is in if any.


Oh he looks pretty damn good. I hope some day I can be as natural as Mike O'Hearn


----------



## PZT (Jul 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Oh he looks pretty damn good. I hope some day I can be as natural as Mike O'Hearn


time travel homie


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2021)

There are natural bodybuilders that you can compare photos from their shows to. See if it's even close.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> There are natural bodybuilders that you can compare photos from their shows to. See if it's even close.


U want some pics of my natural pp?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 28, 2021)

Only natty guy I know


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 29, 2021)

Tribulus terrestris and creatine.... Haters gon hate


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Oh he looks pretty damn good. I hope some day I can be as natural as Mike O'Hearn


That’s turbo from American gladiators


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

I always wanted to fuck lace from American gladiators she was hot


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

69nites said:


> He was titan on American gladiators back in the day.
> 
> Just a 52 year old juiced up dude that pretends to be natural to sell garbage supplements to 14 year old kids that don't know any better.


Titan ya man I think your right I thought it was turbo., I remember nitro had a great build .. All of them were juiced up


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Titan ya man I think your right I thought it was turbo., I remember nitro had a great build .. All of them were juiced up


I've never seen American Gladiators.  Is it on netflix or something?


----------



## Send0 (Jul 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I've never seen American Gladiators.  Is it on netflix or something?


It was an old game show from the 90's. I used to watch it late at night as a kid.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jul 29, 2021)

I got Zaps autograph. (this isnt it)



I think Mike has way too much muscle mass for completely natural development, even with optimum genetics there's a limit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I've never seen American Gladiators.  Is it on netflix or something?


Old show from the late 80s early 90s .. I personally loved that show those juiceheads would beat the crap out of the contestants


----------



## Send0 (Jul 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Old show from the late 80s early 90s .. I personally loved that show those juiceheads would beat the crap out of the contestants


Occasionally they would get a pretty juicy contestant as well. I loved seeing those episodes where the gladiators had to actually go into real gladiator mode  😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Occasionally they would get a pretty juicy contestant as well. I loved seeing those episodes where the gladiators had to actually go into real gladiator mode  😂


That show wouldn’t fly in today’s pussfied world


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jul 29, 2021)

Natty O'Tren


----------



## eazy (Jul 29, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> there's a limit.


for mortals


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 30, 2021)

ill cheat on girls and maybe some exercises slightly but never like this






the videos are getting funnier, he asked the kid if he took his tren today


----------

